# Il caso Sallusti: appena arrestato, evade.



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2012)

EDITORIA Caso Sallusti, Cassazione: colpevole confermata condanna a 14 mesi "La notizia pubblicata da Libero era falsa", spiega la Corte in una nota. Il giornalista ha rifiutato le misure alternative al carcere e si è dimesso. Dovrà rifondere le spese processuali, risarcire la parte civile e pagare 4.500 euro. Nuovo processo per il cronista Monticone. Stamane il Pg aveva chiesto uno sconto della pena

ROMA - I giudici della quinta sezione penale della Cassazione hanno confermato la condanna a 14 mesi per Alessandro Sallusti, attuale direttore de Il Giornale, per diffamazione a mezzo stampa nei confronti del magistrato Giuseppe Cocilovo. La Corte, presieduta da Aldo Grassi, dopo una camera di consiglio di circa due ore e mezzo, ha respinto completamente il ricorso presentato dalla difesa di Sallusti. Negate anche le attenuanti generiche come richiesto dal Pg Gioacchino Izzo che avrebbero potuto portare a una riduzione della pena. "La notizia pubblicata" da Libero per la quale l'allora direttore del quotidiano Alessandro Sallusti è stato condannato "era falsa". Sottolinea la Corte di Cassazione in una nota.

Dopo aver deciso di non chiedere una misura alternativa alla pena come i servizi sociali, per il giornalista si aprono ora le porte del carcere. Sallusti è anche stato condannato alla rifusione delle spese processuali, a risarcire la parte civile e a pagare 4.500 euro di spese per il giudizio innanzi alla Suprema Corte. E' stato così confermato il verdetto emesso dalla Corte d'Appello di Milano il 17 giugno 2011. Dopo la decisione della Cassazione, dove e come il giornalista dovrà scontare la pena, passa nelle competenze della magistratura di Sorveglianza di Milano. Ci sarà, invece, un nuovo processo per il cronista Andrea Monticone imputato insieme a Sallusti.

Dopo avere appreso la notizia della condanna a 14 mesi di carcere, Sallusti ha convocato in riunione straordinaria i caporedattori del Giornale, al terzo piano dell'edificio che ospita il quotidiano. Poi si è dimesso. Sull'edizione online è apparso il titolo a tutta pagina: 'Vergogna' .

La richiesta del pg. Stamane la Procura della Cassazione aveva proposto l'annullamento con rinvio della condanna a 14 mesi di reclusione solo "limitatamente alla mancata valutazione della concessione delle attenuanti generiche". Per il pg della Cassazione, Giovacchino Izzo sarebbe stato necessario "valutare la possibilità di uno sconto di pena". Secondo il pg, il ricorso presentato dai difensori di Sallusti in Cassazione doveva essere dichiarato inammissibile sul punto in cui si contesta che l'allora direttore di Libero fosse l'autore dell'articolo a firma 'Dreyfus' 3 , pubblicato nel 2007 e ritenuto diffamatorio nei confronti del giudice tutelare di Torino, Giuseppe Cocilovo. Anche sul diniego della sospensione della pena, il pg Izzo aveva sollecitato il rigetto del ricorso di Sallusti, ritenendo fornita di "tenuta logica" l'argomentazione dei giudici d'appello.

Unico punto, dunque, da accogliere del ricorso dei difensori, sarebbe stato, secondo Izzo, quello sulle attenuanti generiche. Per il Pg, dunque, sarebbe stato necessario un processo d'appello-bis per valutarne la concessione e, qualora fossero state accolte, queste avrebbero portato automaticamente a una riduzione della condanna. Gli articoli al centro della vicenda riguardavano un caso di aborto di una ragazza tredicenne.

Legale parte civile. Per Monica Senor, che rappresenta Cocilovo, parte civile nel processo a Sallusti, "si tratta di una vicenda che coinvolge un magistrato leso nella sua reputazione. Non possiamo prescindere dal considerare la libertà di informazione come un diritto non assoluto, ma da bilanciare con i diritti del privato cittadino", ha detto nella sua arringa davanti ai giudici. L'avvocato Senor ha inoltre voluto sottolineare i toni "particolarmente violenti" dell'articolo al centro del processo per diffamazione, nel quale mancano i requisiti di "veridicità e continenza". Inoltre, ha osservato, "passaggi molto brutti nei confronti del giudice Cocilovo, che viene definito un abortista, ci sono anche nel ricorso".

Trattative. Nei giorni scorsi erano state avviate trattative per risolvere la questione attraverso il ritiro della querela da parte di Cocilovo. I contatti sono però naufragati, come aveva spiegato ieri Sallusti in un editoriale sul suo quotidiano: "Ho dato disposizione ai miei avvocati di non chiudere l'ipotesi di accordo con il magistrato che mi ha querelato per un articolo neppure scritto da me e che ha ottenuto da un suo collega giudice la condanna nei miei confronti a un anno e due mesi di carcere".

Reazioni. "E' davvero molto grave che si arrivi ad ipotizzare il carcere per un collega su un cosiddetto reato d'opinione", ha detto Ferruccio De Bortoli, "è un momento molto basso della nostra civiltà giuridica", ha sottolineato il direttore del Corriere della Sera. "Questo mestiere non si può più fare. Se i giornalisti devono pagare con la propria libertà le opnioni che esprimono, non si può più fare", ha detto il direttore di Libero, Maurizio Belpietro. "La notizia della conferma della condanna a Sallusti è terribile. E' una cosa sbagliatissima e un precedente inquietante. Mi dispiace tantissimo", ha commentato Lucia Annuziata, neo direttore di Huffington Post Italia.

Fabrizio Cicchitto, capogruppo Pdl alla Camera, in una nota: "Una sentenza liberticida che segna una delle pagine più buie della magistratura italiana". Per Franco Siddi, segretario della Federazione Nazionale della Stampa (Fnsi): "E' sconvolgente. In questo momento siamo tutti Sallusti. E siamo pronti a iniziative straordinarie". "Questo Paese fa schifo e spero che gli italiani scendano in piazza perché abbiamo raschiato il fondo. Sono sotto shock", ha commentato Daniela Santanchè, deputata del Pdl. La sentenza è "eccessiva nella pena comminata e quindi sbagliata", ha detto Gad Lerner. "Credo che il Parlamento e il Governo non possano restare inermi di fronte a fatti come questi e debbano porvi immediatamente rimedio", ha dichiarato Ignazio La Russa, coordinatore nazionale del Pdl.

In mattinata il premier Mario Monti aveva affrontato il caso Sallusti dal punto di vista legislativo. "Ho seguito il problema direttamente, bisogna trovare un equilibrio tra i due beni della società: la libertà di stampa e la tutela della reputazione delle persone. Ci sono - aveva osservato - diverse soluzioni in diversi Paesi, è naturale per noi italiani fare riferimento alle posizioni dell'Unione europea, il ministro della Giustizia Severino avrà occasione oggi alla Camera di illustrare la posizione del governo". "Verrà utilizzato - ha spiegato il premier - uno dei disegni di legge già presentati e arrivare a una formulazione ben chiara anche per quanto riguarda le pene che sia in linea con la Corte di Strasburgo e le legislazioni vigenti" in tutta Europa.

Del caso nei giorni scorsi si era interessato anche il capo dello Stato Giorgio Napolitano 5 e appelli affinché Sallusti non finisca in carcere per un reato d'opinione sono arrivati anche da politici su posizioni diametralmente opposte a quelle del direttore del Giornale, compreso il leader dell'Idv Antonio Di Pietro 6 .

La motivazione. L'articolo contestato si intitolava, ricorda la Cassazione, 'Il dramma di una tredicenne. Il giudice ordina l'aborto'. "Pur essendo necessario - scrive l'ufficio stampa della Corte - attendere le motivazioni della sentenza per verificare le ragioni della decisione adottata, è opportuno precisare aspetti della questione, che non sono stati esattamente evidenziati dalla stampa nei giorni scorsi". "La notizia pubblicata dal quotidiano diretto dal dottor Sallusti era falsa", spiega, dal momento che "la giovane non era stata affatto costretta ad abortire, risalendo ciò a una sua autonoma decisione, e l'intervento del giudice si era reso necessario solo perché, presente il consenso della mamma, mancava il consenso del padre della ragazza, la quale non aveva buoni rapporti con il genitore e non aveva inteso comunicare a quest'ultimo la decisione presa".


Fonte: La Repubblica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2012)

Godo, spero si faccia sul serio il carcere


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2012)

Paese strano il nostro, certi politici vogliono il carcere per i giornalisti che pubblicano intercettazioni e poi si pronunciano contro tale pena per chi commette una diffamazione a mezzo stampa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Paese strano il nostro, certi politici vogliono il carcere per i giornalisti che pubblicano intercettazioni e poi si pronunciano contro tale pena per chi commette una diffamazione a mezzo stampa.



Si infatti.
Senza contare poi la violenza con la quale prendono provvedimenti contro la gente comune, rea solo di aver scritto proprie opinioni su personaggi discutibili, all'interno dei propri siti personali!!
Vedi la vicenda di Paniz e Scilipoti.

Praticamente la gente normale per sti qua deve andare al gabbio appena esprimono opinioni negative su certi individui (opinioni sacrosante), mentre i giornalai come sallusti, che scrivono cose false, sapendo che sono false, al solo scopo di diffamare e screditare l'oggetto dei loro articoli vengono difesi...

Rimango stupito poi di come praticamente tutti lo stiano difendendo, è palese che sia nel torto, ha violato la legge, carcere STOP!
Altro che cambiare le norme
Edit
Ahahahha, hanno già sospeso la pena per sto qua, senza vergogna proprio. 
La legge vale solo per gli altri...


> Sallusti, Cassazione conferma il carcere. La procura di Milano: “Detenzione sospesa”


----------



## tamba84 (26 Settembre 2012)

se non sbaglio ha seri problemi di salute.

credo gli daranno i domiciliari.


----------



## Sindaco (26 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio ha seri problemi di salute.
> 
> credo gli daranno i domiciliari.



Sì, problemi mentali gravissimi


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno dottore/esperto di diritto può darci una sua idea su come è configurato il reato di diffamazione in Italia? Travaglio,neanche tanto tra le righe,lascia intendere che andrebbe riformato perché,rebus sic stantibus,è un mezzo per tenere buoni i giornalisti


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

http://www.ariannaeditrice.it/articolo.php?id_articolo=44159


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2012)

Andatevi a leggere i commenti sul sito del "giornale", scappa da ridere a leggere certa gente  

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/interni/cassazione-conferma-14-mesi-carcere-sallusti-841039.html

Un anticipo 



> "Io Italiana con la rabbia e l'orgoglio di esserlo...mi vergogno di essere italiana dopo che la cassazione ha confermato per Sallusti, quella che e' una condanna politica.....la liberta' e' morta con questa sentenza....ma non mi arrendero' e lottero' con tutte le mie forze contro il marcio che sta dilagando...non solo quello di portafogli ma anche e soprattutto di quello morale, Questa sentenza e' un insulto oltre che un'umiliazione immane per tutti gli italiani onesti.....ed e' la vera sconfitta dell'Italia............."



Ci si vergogna di essere italiani per questo, non per Er Batman e soci


----------



## Ataraxia (27 Settembre 2012)

Il bello è che certe persone continuano ad usare la parola "opinione" per nascondere il fatto che Sallusti molto semplicemente ha scritto una serie di falsità e basta.Più che altro ormai è l'italiano ad essere diventato un'opinione.


----------



## Sindaco (27 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dottore/esperto di diritto può darci una sua idea su come è configurato il reato di diffamazione in Italia? Travaglio,neanche tanto tra le righe,lascia intendere che andrebbe riformato perché,rebus sic stantibus,è un mezzo per tenere buoni i giornalisti



C'è poco da sdottrinare. Diffamazione a mezzo stampa: da 6 mesi a 3 anni di reclusione e multa non inferiore a 516 €.
L'articolo 595 c.p. è così da una vita e pure il comma terzo, che prevede l'ipotesi specifica della diffamazione portata a mezzo stampa, è questo da sempre.
Oggi, dopo che un paragiornalista - para****, in un articolo di giornale ha chiesto la morte di:
- n. 2 genitori
- n. 1 medico
- n. 1 giudice

scrivendo, tra l'altro, notizie false all'interno del suo pezzo, è stato querelato e -pacificamente- condannato, allora si levano i difensori della libertà d'espressione, dei cantori dell'art. 21 della Costituzione e di tanti altri bei principi di cui mai nulla hanno studiato.

I politici non li calcolo nemmeno: hanno annusato che il pensiero prevalente andava a favore del Sallusti e si sono allegramente accodati.

I giornalisti, dal canto loro, stanno conducendo una banale battaglia corporativa, volta a smuovere l'opinione pubblica affinché la norma venga modificata in modo tale che loro potranno scrivere le più immonde porcate senza temere alcunché: tutto ovviamente in nome della libertà di pensiero.

Ma un giornalista non è un semplice scribacchino che lancia in pasto alla gente qualsiasi scritto la sua mente malata possa partorire. Un giornalista, come un medico, come un avvocato, come un giudice e come tante altre figure professionali, ha una funzione sociale che, principalmente, sarebbe quella di informare la gente sui fatti. Poi può darsi alla spiegazione, al commento e alle valutazioni personali, ma il fatto deve essere preservato e venerato come una divinità.
Qui, invece, siamo difronte a una categoria che tende a partire dal commento e dal parere personale, costruendosi poi il fatto in modo da renderlo coerente con le proprie opinioni: questo non è giornalismo, è propaganda, è cialtronaggine.

Quindi il Sallusti prenda la sua pena, peraltro sospesa, e si taccia per un buon periodo. Tutti gli altri la smettano di gridare al liberticidio, perché avremmo voluto sentire almeno due, dico due, paroline sull'articolo immondo che il prode giornalista ha pubblicato sul quotidiano di cui è direttore e, quindi, anche responsabile. Ciò che abbiamo avuto il dispiacere di ascoltare, invece, è un fiume di commenti su una sentenza giuridicamente ovvia, la cui pena è stata immediatamente sospesa e che, quindi, consentirà al giornalaio di non passare nemmeno 10 minuti in carcere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> C'è poco da sdottrinare. Diffamazione a mezzo stampa: da 6 mesi a 3 anni di reclusione e multa non inferiore a 516 €.
> L'articolo 595 c.p. è così da una vita e pure il comma terzo, che prevede l'ipotesi specifica della diffamazione portata a mezzo stampa, è questo da sempre.
> Oggi, dopo che un paragiornalista - para****, in un articolo di giornale ha chiesto la morte di:
> - n. 2 genitori
> ...





La cosa che più mi ha schifato poi è vedere come praticamente tutti i giornalisti stiano difendendo sallusti, uno schifo indegno, praticamente una conferma del fatto che non si salva nessuno.
Addirittura travaglio difende sallusti


----------



## James Watson (27 Settembre 2012)

La condanna di Alessandro Sallusti - che comunque non andrà in carcere, perché la pena è stata sospesa "per mancanza di accumuli e recidive" - sta animando i media tradizionali e la rete, ma come se non bastasse, nella puntata di Porta a Porta di ieri nuove rivelazioni sono arrivate ad agitare le già torbide acque della vicenda.

Sallusti, Cassazione conferma condanna a 14 mesi di carcere

A ricostruire i fatti è il sito di Pubblico, che racconta che quando ormai stanno scorrendo i titoli di coda Vespa si rivolge a Vittorio Feltri - ospite in studio - e gli chiede un'opinione sul caso del direttore de Il Giornale, per il quale scrive anche lui. L'editorialista prima se la prende con "tutti i politici di destra e di sinistra che, in sessant’anni, non hanno abrogato una liberticida legge fascista" e poi 'sgancia' la bomba, rivelando l'identità del giornalista il cui articolo è costato la condanna del direttore.

"Avevo sperato che avesse lui il coraggio di farsi avanti. Adesso questo nome voglio farlo io, lo fanno molti. Ma è bene che sia conosciuto da tutti: si tratta di Renato Farina" tuona Vittorio Feltri. Il 'Dreyfus' che scrivendo dell'aborto di una ragazzina tredicenne ha provocato la reazione di un giudice torinese che si è sentito diffamato e ha dato il via alla vicenda giudiziaria che ha portato Sallusti fin sulla soglia del carcere è dunque uno dei discepoli dello stesso Feltri, con il quale ha collaborato strettamente sia a Il Giornale che a Libero.

Una rivelazione che a telecamere spente porta Vespa ad avvicinarsi a Feltri per chiedergli perché la decisione di 'smascherare' il collega. La reazione del giornalista è veemente: "L'ho difeso tutta la vita, speravo che avesse un minimo di coraggio, invece è un vigliacco. Speravo si prendesse le sua responsabilità. Non si è verificata né una cosa né un'altra. È semplicemente un pezzo di ***** e Alessandro (Sallusti) sta pagando con un grandissimo coraggio per una colpa che non è sua".

La vicenda sembrava destinata a morire così, se non fosse che questa mattina c'è stato un colpo di scena: Renato Farina - che è eletto nelle liste del Pdl e dunque gode dell'immunità parlamentare che, diversamente dal direttore de Il Giornale, gli avrebbe evitato l'arresto - si è presentato alla Camera e ha chiesto la parola, assumendosi la responsabilità dei fatti e chiedendo al Capo dello Stato la grazia per il direttore.

"Sallusti potrebbe finire in prigione per un errore giudiziario. Il testo a firma Dreyfus l'ho scritto io e me ne assumo responsabilità morale e giuridica" ha dichiarato il giornalista e politico, aggiungendo di chiedere "per Sallusti la grazia del capo dello Stato" o in alternativa la "revisione del processo". "Non ho detto nulla prima perché prima dell’articolo di Feltri sul Giornale non sapevo nulla, neanche che quell'articolo fosse stato querelato" si è difeso Farina, aggiungendo: "Dicendo che Dreyfus ero io, avrei creato ancora più problemi a Sallusti visto che a suo tempo aveva dichiarato che non ero io ma una firma collettiva, come l'elefantino per il Foglio".

Al termine del discorso del deputato Pdl la seduta è stata sospesa e ora l'attesa è per le decisioni che scaturiranno da questa confessione. Resta comunque il fatto - sottolineato da diversi utenti su Twitter - che Farina è un personaggio controverso, radiato dall'Ordine dei giornalisti per la sua collaborazione con i Servizi Segreti e un coinvolgimento nel caso Abu Omar, ma poi 'riabilitato' perché si era già dimesso spontaneamente quando era stato raggiunto dal provvedimento. La 'leggerezza' di Sallusti nel lasciare uscire senza controllo un suo articolo è dunque uno degli aspetti più criticati dalla rete, insieme a 'un certo modo' di fare giornalismo.

repubblica.it


----------



## James Watson (27 Settembre 2012)

Ma guarda un po' che strano, adesso salta fuori che l'autore dell'articolo (perché, giusto per amor di precisione .. l'articolo non è stato scritto dal viscido personaggio, che è stato condannato in quanto direttore, non autore) è guarda caso uno che in galera non ci può finire perché gode dell'immunità parlamentare...


----------



## tamba84 (27 Settembre 2012)

be se volete vedere un caso di falsità del giornale leggetevi il caso boffo (ex direttore di avvenire)...


sallusti ha problemi di salute e doveva esser ricoverato (e anche di urgenza),penso che anche questo incida sugli arresti.


----------



## Emanuele (27 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> C'è poco da sdottrinare. Diffamazione a mezzo stampa: da 6 mesi a 3 anni di reclusione e multa non inferiore a 516 €.
> L'articolo 595 c.p. è così da una vita e pure il comma terzo, che prevede l'ipotesi specifica della diffamazione portata a mezzo stampa, è questo da sempre.
> Oggi, dopo che un paragiornalista - para****, in un articolo di giornale ha chiesto la morte di:
> - n. 2 genitori
> ...





Altro che libertà di pensiero: chi si firma con uno pseudonimo o è inseguito dalla mafia o sta palesemente dicendo il falso. Giustissima la condanna, spero che la sconti tutta, ma penso che troveranno qualche giochino per annacquarla.


----------



## esjie (27 Settembre 2012)

Boh, da una parte godo perchè è da tempo che il Giornale si inventa notizie di sana pianta. Dall'altra moralmente non mi pare giusto il carcere per questo tipo di reato (anche se lo prevede la legge). Piuttosto una multa seria, non 5k ma 500k, o 5M, ti rovino economicamente, ti vieto di fare il giornalista, lavori sociali boh, il carcere mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Vinz (27 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Boh, da una parte godo perchè è da tempo che il Giornale si inventa notizie di sana pianta. Dall'altra moralmente non mi pare giusto il carcere per questo tipo di reato (anche se lo prevede la legge). Piuttosto una multa seria, non 5k ma 500k, o 5M, ti rovino economicamente, ti vieto di fare il giornalista, lavori sociali boh, il carcere mi pare eccessivo.



Io so che avevano chiesto a Sallusti di pagare 30k, che sarebbero poi andati ad un'associazione benefica. Ovviamente quell'essere squallido s'è rifiutato.

Mi chiedo poi perchè i politici se la prendano coi magistrati, quando le leggi le fanno loro.


----------



## Kundera (27 Settembre 2012)

Quante belle pecorelle vergini.
Se dovessimo mettere in carcere tutti i diffamatori (con una legge fascista)di giornalai ne restano pochini eh.
Premesso che Sallustio mi sta allegramente sulle palle,da oggi ha guadagnato 1000 punti di bonus


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2012)

La vera questione che non si sta focalizzando non è il fatto che questa legge sia giusta o no, ma che venga applicata o meno per una volta. E a quanto pare per l'ennesima volta non sarà così. E' incredibile, ormai nessuno va in carcere, manco se condannato. Gli unici che ci vanno siamo solo noi.


----------



## Doctore (27 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Il bello è che certe persone continuano ad usare la parola "opinione" per nascondere il fatto che Sallusti molto semplicemente ha scritto una serie di falsità e basta.Più che altro ormai è l'italiano ad essere diventato un'opinione.


Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento uno come travaglio o Santoro(tanto per fare 2 nomi) deve andare in galera perche esprime opinioni e diffama?Ma che ragionamenti sono?E' una vergogna tutta italiana.


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento uno come travaglio o Santoro(tanto per fare 2 nomi) deve andare in galera perche esprime opinioni e diffama?Ma che ragionamenti sono?E' una vergogna tutta italiana.



ALT! Esprimere opinioni o formulare accuse supportate però da fatti e prove è un conto... Diffamare e scrivere falsità in un articolo è ben altra cosa...


----------



## Ataraxia (28 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento uno come travaglio o Santoro(tanto per fare 2 nomi) deve andare in galera perche esprime opinioni e diffama?Ma che ragionamenti sono?E' una vergogna tutta italiana.



E secondo te esprimere un'opinione o scrivere notizie false è la stessa cosa?
Inoltre trovami dove avrei scritto che ritengo giusto il carcere.


----------



## Doctore (28 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> E secondo te esprimere un'opinione o scrivere notizie false è la stessa cosa?
> Inoltre trovami dove avrei scritto che ritengo giusto il carcere.


Ah pardon Ma dal tono sembrava che fosse giusto il carcere...sulle falsita delle notize non ho nulla da eccepire

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> ALT! Esprimere opinioni o formulare accuse supportate però da fatti e prove è un conto... Diffamare e scrivere falsità in un articolo è ben altra cosa...


Quindi ci sono giornalisti diversamente diffamatori?


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ah pardon Ma dal tono sembrava che fosse giusto il carcere...sulle falsita delle notize non ho nulla da eccepire
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



No, semplicemente se ciò che viene scritto è supportato da prove non si tratta di diffamazione...


----------



## Ataraxia (28 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ah pardon Ma dal tono sembrava che fosse giusto il carcere...sulle falsita delle notize non ho nulla da eccepire
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



La mia opinione è che il carcere sia eccessivo ma non conta cosa penso io bisogna vedere cosa dice la legge.Secondo me bastava una pena pecuniaria e vale per Sallusti come per qualsiasi altro giornalista,tanto per chiarire che a me non importa nulla del presunto colore politico.


----------



## Francy (28 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente a me del mondo giornalAistico frega poco. In casa mia entra un giornale ogni tanto dal 1986, e spesso è di colore rosa (non che sia migliore, ma per lo meno parla di sport).

Mi incuriosisce sia la levata di scudi (corporativa come dice qualcuno) dei giornalai di tutta Italia, sia la levata di scudi (corporativa anch'essa) dei magistrati e dei giudici che, correggetemi perchè non ne sono sicuro, colpiscono solo quando a "essere diffamato" è uno di loro.

Definisco la vicenda solamente una "allegra quanto inutile" lotta politica fra due "classi", in questo caso, rivali. Allegra solo se non si pensa al fatto che noi comuni mortali vediamo essere intasati i tribunali dai "ricorsi" politici et similia e vediamo, semmai ci sia una causa che ci riguarda, il giudizio solo dopo anni e anni e anni.

Complimenti davvero a queste due classi che non provano la minima vergogna a comportarsi in una siffatta maniera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2012)

io non sono d'accordo sul fatto che debba fare il carcere, ha diffamato scritto notizie false ecc bene paga e risargisce che e sta cosa che deve andare in carcere? poi 14 mesi ahahah si preoccupassero di mettere in carcere quella gente che ammazza le persone, che strupa ecc no invece ste "persone" girano belli tranquilli vergogna


----------



## Vinz (28 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;33871 ha scritto:


> io non sono d'accordo sul fatto che debba fare il carcere, ha diffamato scritto notizie false ecc bene paga e risargisce che e sta cosa che deve andare in carcere? poi 14 mesi ahahah si preoccupassero di mettere in carcere quella gente che ammazza le persone, che strupa ecc no invece ste "persone" girano belli tranquilli vergogna



La legge punisce la diffamazione anche col carcere, non è colpa dei magistrati, ma di coloro che fanno le leggi.


----------



## Doctore (28 Settembre 2012)

Cmq mi risulta che sallustro ha gia pagato 30 mila euro al giudice diffamato.Il carcere e' stata una cosa in piu


----------



## James Watson (29 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo poi perchè i politici se la prendano coi magistrati, quando le leggi le fanno loro.




Parole da scolpire nella pietra.


----------



## Francy (29 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo poi perchè i politici se la prendano coi magistrati, quando le leggi le fanno loro.



Il motivo è che le leggi le fanno coi piedi, e i magistrati/giudici fanno un pò come gli pare. ATTENZIONE, questa cosa non è che giustifica i politici, perchè le leggi coi piedi le fanno loro.

Diciamo che qui siamo sull'orlo del baratro per quello che è stato fino ad adesso il sistema-Italia e queste delle varie "corporazioni" sono tutte mosse per non cadere giù (anche se penso/spero che alla fine cadranno giù in molti)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il motivo è che le leggi le fanno coi piedi, e i magistrati/giudici fanno un pò come gli pare. ATTENZIONE, questa cosa non è che giustifica i politici, perchè le leggi coi piedi le fanno loro.
> 
> Diciamo che qui siamo sull'orlo del baratro per quello che è stato fino ad adesso il sistema-Italia e queste delle varie "corporazioni" sono tutte mosse per non cadere giù (anche se penso/spero che alla fine cadranno giù in molti)




I politici le leggi le fanno volutamente con i piedi. Poi pretendono che i giudici le applichino ai loro nemici e le "interpretino" per i loro amici.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I politici le leggi le fanno volutamente con i piedi. Poi pretendono che i giudici le applichino ai loro nemici e le "interpretino" per i loro amici.



Nulla di più vero


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nulla di più vero



Purtroppo la gente spesso dimentica anche le verità più ovvie.


----------



## Vinz (29 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Cmq mi risulta che sallustro ha gia pagato 30 mila euro al giudice diffamato.Il carcere e' stata una cosa in piu



Io ricordo che gli hanno proposto di pagare 30k, che sarebbero poi andati in beneficenza a un'associazione di ragazze madri o qualcosa rilevante l'aborto, non ricordo... e lui s'è rifiutato.


----------



## Francy (29 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I politici le leggi le fanno volutamente con i piedi. Poi pretendono che i giudici le applichino ai loro nemici e le "interpretino" per i loro amici.



è giusto, ti quoto, è anche giusto come ricordare che effettivamente i giudici si comportano così, solo che a volte gli amici dei giudici sono i nemici dei politici...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> è giusto, ti quoto, è anche giusto come ricordare che effettivamente i giudici si comportano così, solo che a volte gli amici dei giudici sono i nemici dei politici...



...ovviamente, questo accade perché ogni casta difende i suoi interessi non certo il bene pubblico.


----------



## Francy (29 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ovviamente, questo accade perché ogni casta difende i suoi interessi non certo il bene pubblico.



Ineccepibile


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sallusti verso il carcere? 

Sallusti dice no ai servizi sociali: "Vado in carcere, presenterò rinuncia a procura" - Adnkronos Cronaca


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Sallusti arrestato nella sede del Giornale

Affaritaliani


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Sallusti* è stato *arrestato* (arresti domiciliari) ma, appena arrivato a casa, è subito "*evaso*". Gli agenti lo hanno accompagnato in questura, verrà *processato per direttissima*.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Video: l'arresto di Sallusti*

Sallusti, l'arrivo della polizia in redazione e l'arresto - Video Repubblica - la Repubblica.it


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Che buffonata. Visto su Studio Aperto il video dell'arresto, tutto organizzato. Ora evade e sinceramente spero che buttino la chiave della sua cella a San Vittore.


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Dicembre 2012)

evidentemente gli piace il trattamento che viene riservato ai nuovi galeotti..... "ops mi è caduta la saponetta"


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> evidentemente gli piace il trattamento che viene riservato ai nuovi galeotti..... "ops mi è caduta la saponetta"



...dubito che i detenuti lo degnerebbero di attenzione


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2012)

LOL, poteva aspettare un pochino prima di evadere


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

ma vi sembra una cosa giusta?se succedeva a travaglio o al santorino di turno...uh scendevano in piazza tutti


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma vi sembra una cosa giusta?se succedeva a travaglio o al santorino di turno...uh scendevano in piazza tutti



Su questo sono d'accordo. E' una legge da paese dittatoriale del terzo mondo, robe da Corea del Nord


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2012)

ma è normale andare in carcere per diffamazione? solo a me sembra folle?


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> ma è normale andare in carcere per diffamazione? solo a me sembra folle?


Normalissimo siamo in italia.I giornalisti cattivi e della parte politica sbagliata(oggi e' cosi magari fra qualche anno tocchera a un altro giornalista di altra area politica)devono andare in galera!!..L indignazione che c e stata per biagi oggi non la vedo.


----------



## Van The Man (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Normalissimo siamo in italia.I giornalisti cattivi e della parte politica sbagliata(oggi e' cosi magari fra qualche anno tocchera a un altro giornalista di altra area politica)devono andare in galera!!..L indignazione che c e stata per biagi oggi non la vedo.



E meno male, dato che parliamo di due cose del tutto opposte. Quella era stata una purga bulgara, qui invece parliamo di un mezzo delinquente


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> E meno male, dato che parliamo di due cose del tutto opposte. Quella era stata una purga bulgara, qui invece parliamo di un mezzo delinquente


Ah complimenti...n a volte noi italiani ci meritamo tutto il male possibile tipo un berlusconi di turno.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Boh, indipendentemente da tutto credo che non sia tanto normale andare a prendere in redazione un direttore di un giornale ed arrestarlo.


----------



## Sindaco (1 Dicembre 2012)

Sarebbe stato meglio l'affidamento in prova ai servizi sociali con divieto di svolgere l'attività giornalistica nello stesso periodo. Dandogli i domiciliari, gli hanno fornito un assist ghiottissimo per fare questo teatrino atto a proclamarsi martire, con tanto di evasione annunciata a mezzo stampa.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio l'affidamento in prova ai servizi sociali con divieto di svolgere l'attività giornalistica nello stesso periodo. Dandogli i domiciliari, gli hanno fornito un assist ghiottissimo per fare questo teatrino atto a proclamarsi martire, con tanto di evasione annunciata a mezzo stampa.


Martire?Un giornalista(che puo anche non piacere)rischia la galera per un reato di opinione/diffamazione?Immaginate che questo giornalista non si chiami sallusti ma pinco pallino che scrive per novella 2000 o il giornaletto del paesino carrapipa...


----------



## Sindaco (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Martire?Un giornalista(che puo anche non piacere)rischia la galera per un reato di opinione/diffamazione?Immaginate che questo giornalista non si chiami sallusti ma pinco pallino che scrive per novella 2000 o il giornaletto del paesino carrapipa...



Il reato di diffamazione a mezzo stampa esiste da che esiste il codice penale. Se Sallusti, da recidivo, è riuscito nell'impresa -quasi unica nella storia- di beccarsi la pena detentiva per questo tipo di reato, è colpa della legge o è colpa del reo?

Poi, per parlare un po' più con cognizione di causa, suggerisco di leggere l'articolo e la ricostruzione dei fatti esatta.

Prevengo l'obiezione: anche se non scritto da lui personalmente, Sallusti -in quanto direttore- aveva il dovere di controllare l'articolo, tanto più considerando che l'autore è rimasto anonimo.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Il reato di diffamazione a mezzo stampa esiste da che esiste il codice penale. Se Sallusti, da recidivo, è riuscito nell'impresa -quasi unica nella storia- di beccarsi la pena detentiva per questo tipo di reato, è colpa della legge o è colpa del reo?


ok e' la legge...ma non hai colto la gravita della situazione.


----------



## Sindaco (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ok e' la legge...ma non hai colto la gravita della situazione.



L'unica gravità della situazione è il fatto che Sallusti abbia permesso la pubblicazione di un articolo dai contenuti aberranti, falsi e diffamatori. Non è la prima volta, quindi si faccia i domiciliari e taccia.

E non esiste nessun pericolo di attentato alla libertà d'espressione: si tratta di punire, legittimamente, un diffusore seriale di menzogne.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> L'unica gravità della situazione è il fatto che Sallusti abbia permesso la pubblicazione di un articolo dai contenuti aberranti, falsi e diffamatori. Non è la prima volta, quindi si faccia i domiciliari e taccia.
> 
> E non esiste nessun pericolo di attentato alla libertà d'espressione: si tratta di punire, legittimamente, un diffusore seriale di menzogne.


Quindi da domani tutti i giornalisti che dicono falsita e bugie devono andare in galera...Addio decreto svuota carceri


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2012)

ahahahahaha sto male

comunque lo fa apposta, così sembra un eroe della patria


----------



## Ale (1 Dicembre 2012)

pugno di ferro adesso.


----------



## Sindaco (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi da domani tutti i giornalisti che dicono falsita e bugie devono andare in galera...Addio decreto svuota carceri



E' proprio questo il concetto della diffamazione a mezzo stampa. Poi è facile evitare la sanzione penale. basta non scrivere o dire falsità e bugie.


----------



## Vinz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma vi sembra una cosa giusta?se succedeva a travaglio o al santorino di turno...uh scendevano in piazza tutti



Sta cosa del "eh ma se lo facevano al tuo preferito, volevo vedere" è da bambini. La legge parla chiaro, e l'omunculo in questione non è la prima volta che si rende protagonista di diffamazioni.

Come detto, la legge parla chiaro. Solo perchè uno è un giornalista, non vuol dire che può sparare tutte le menghiate che vuole.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non sto difendendo sallusti tanto per intenderci ma la categoria.Saro poco rispettoso delle ''istitutzioni'' ma a me sembra da korea del nord.


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2012)

Da ignorante in materia, ma diversi giornalisti sportivi anche noti, quante volte sarebbero dovuti finire in carcere?
Detto cio', ha sbagliato , che paghi.


----------



## cris (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sta cosa del "eh ma se lo facevano al tuo preferito, volevo vedere" è da bambini. La legge parla chiaro, e l'omunculo in questione non è la prima volta che si rende protagonista di diffamazioni.
> 
> Come detto, la legge parla chiaro. Solo perchè uno è un giornalista, non vuol dire che può sparare tutte le menghiate che vuole.



la legge la fanno gli uomini, e la legge non sempre è giusta.

Per me è una follia mandare in galera la gente per similii boiate. Indipendentemente da chi esso sia, Sallusti o Travaglio.

é roba da terzo mondo.... abbiamo ormai perso la ragione...

con tutte le schifezze da condannare, queste mi sembrano poprio solo ed esclusivamente perdite di tempo. Nient'altro. Perdite di tempo per dare il contentino ai soliti noti, che ci godono... senza capire che i problemi sono BEN ALTRI. Ma finiamola, che a un certo punto si è anche ridicoli.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2012)

Spiace


----------



## Van The Man (2 Dicembre 2012)

Quando distruggevano umanamente e professionalmente Boffo, solo perchè aveva osato schierarsi contro il loro Dio, andata tutto bene. Salvo cavarsela, a mesi di distanza, con un trafiletto dove dicevano di aver sbagliato. Quindi che si faccia un pò di sana galera in modo da schiarirsi le idee


----------



## Solo (2 Dicembre 2012)

Adesso fa pure il martire, ma per carità. Lo mettano dentro e buttino la chiave.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Quando distruggevano umanamente e professionalmente Boffo, solo perchè aveva osato schierarsi contro il loro Dio, andata tutto bene. Salvo cavarsela, a mesi di distanza, con un trafiletto dove dicevano di aver sbagliato. Quindi che si faccia un pò di sana galera in modo da schiarirsi le idee



Perfetto!


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

La libertà di stampa non deve diventare libertà di inventarsi notizie e lavare il cervello alle masse. Fosse per me metà dei giornalisti sarebbe in galera.


----------



## Vinz (2 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> la legge la fanno gli uomini, e la legge non sempre è giusta.
> 
> Per me è una follia mandare in galera la gente per similii boiate. Indipendentemente da chi esso sia, Sallusti o Travaglio.
> 
> ...



E chi sarebbero i soliti noti che vogliono il contentino? stai divagando. 
Allora solo perchè ci sono problemi più gravi, ad esempio uno che t'ha rubato l'iphone non dovrebbe essere punito? Andiamo bene


----------



## cris (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbero i soliti noti che vogliono il contentino? stai divagando.
> Allora solo perchè ci sono problemi più gravi, ad esempio uno che t'ha rubato l'iphone non dovrebbe essere punito? Andiamo bene



non è paragonabile un furto, al mettere al gabbio un giornalista, per dio.


----------



## Vinz (2 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non è paragonabile un furto, al mettere al gabbio un giornalista, per dio.



A parte che è ai domiciliari, non in galera. E poi non è chiaro il fatto che è ai domiciliari non perchè ha detto qualcosa di scomodo, ma perchè ha detto falsità e cattiverie. Ha scritto che un giudice ha costretto una ragazzina ad abortire e che per questo meritava la pena di morte (non solo a lui, mai pure ai genitori e al medico), montando tutta una storia completamente fasulla. Quando in realtà, era stata la stessa ragazzina a decidere di voler abortire.

Se per te questo non è paragonabile (e secondo me è pure peggio) ad un furto... vorrei vedere se lo scrivessero su di te.


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> A parte che è ai domiciliari, non in galera. E poi non è chiaro il fatto che è ai domiciliari non perchè ha detto qualcosa di scomodo, ma perchè ha detto falsità e cattiverie. Ha scritto che un giudice ha costretto una ragazzina ad abortire e che per questo meritava la pena di morte (non solo a lui, mai pure ai genitori e al medico), montando tutta una storia completamente fasulla. Quando in realtà, era stata la stessa ragazzina a decidere di voler abortire.
> 
> Se per te questo non è paragonabile (e secondo me è pure peggio) ad un furto... vorrei vedere se lo scrivessero su di te.


Vinz va benissimo e' la legge rispettiamola senza se e senza ma.Poi non lamentiamoci se siamo sotto l albania come liberta di stampa...anche perche nei paesi occidentali una cosa del genere non esiste e mai esistera.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non è paragonabile un furto, al mettere al gabbio un giornalista, per dio.



Non sono d'accordo. Può essere molto peggio.

Un giornale può determinare come ridire un 2% (ma stiamo stretti) di potere politico. Può fare danni per miliardi di euro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Vinz va benissimo e' la legge rispettiamola senza se e senza ma.Poi non lamentiamoci se siamo sotto l albania come liberta di stampa...anche perche nei paesi occidentali una cosa del genere non esiste e mai esistera.



C'è una differenza sostanziale fra la libertà di stampa e la calunnia.

Viviamo in un paese dove un cavallo per un giornale è rosso, per uno è nero, per uno è verde a pois. Questa non è libertà di stampa, perchè il cavallo può essere di uno solo di questi colori. Libertà di stampa è dire che questo cavallo può correre per 200km o 210, ma non si può trincerarsi dietro alla libertà per dar sfogo ad una "anarchia" programmata.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sallusti sospeso dall'ordine dei giornalisti

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Napolitano commuta la pena a Sallusti: niente carcere ma 15mila euro di multa


adnkronos


----------

